# DAVID LAID SEX TAPE



## RhynoMachine (Jul 10, 2021)

Go to 0:30
HE TRY TO PROVE HE IS NOT GAY! BUT HE IS A BOTTOM.








Gymshark Athlete David Laid Sex Tape Full: Free Porn 78 | xHamster


Watch Gymshark Athlete David Laid Sex Tape Full video on xHamster - the ultimate selection of free hardcore porn tube movies!




xhamster.com


----------



## cloUder (Jul 10, 2021)

why is his dick staying up?
am i too low t if mine doesnt do that?


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jul 10, 2021)

You're legit a homo. Kys


----------



## RhynoMachine (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> why is his dick staying up?
> am i too low t if mine doesnt do that?


I think he likes girls.


----------



## RhynoMachine (Jul 10, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> You're legit a homo. Kys


SUCK IT .

Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2021



buckchadley31 said:


> You're legit a homo. Kys


SUCK IT .


----------



## Pretty (Jul 10, 2021)

Why is his dick bending like that looks like a tube


----------



## cloUder (Jul 10, 2021)

RhynoMachine said:


> I think he likes girls.


no bro, im saying that when im erect it stays perpendicular to my body, but his his parallel


----------



## RhynoMachine (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> no bro, im saying that when im erect it stays perpendicular to my body, but his his parallel


i think he used viagra.


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> why is his dick staying up?
> am i too low t if mine doesnt do that?








Buy Suhagra 25 Sildenafil Citrate Tablets Online | AlldayChemist


Buy Suhagra 25mg tablet online at the best price from AlldayChemist. Suhagra 25 Sildenafil Citrate stops the phosphodiesterase 5 type activity of this enzyme and improves the blood flow to the penis which makes it firm and erect.




www.alldaychemist.com


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> why is his dick staying up?
> am i too low t if mine doesnt do that?


Insane blood flow and erection quality. He isn't big but his erection quality makes it seem bigger


----------



## RhynoMachine (Jul 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Insane blood flow and erection quality.


cope, he use viagra to proove he is not gay.


----------



## cloUder (Jul 10, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> Buy Suhagra 25 Sildenafil Citrate Tablets Online | AlldayChemist
> 
> 
> Buy Suhagra 25mg tablet online at the best price from AlldayChemist. Suhagra 25 Sildenafil Citrate stops the phosphodiesterase 5 type activity of this enzyme and improves the blood flow to the penis which makes it firm and erect.
> ...


if i use this can i go from 6.3 inches to 7? and does it help with thickness?


----------



## RhynoMachine (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> if i use this can i go from 6.3 inches to 7? and does it help with thickness?


I HAVE 5.5 INCH BE PROUD OF 6


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 10, 2021)

penis bending up is giga High T trait ngl


----------



## cloUder (Jul 10, 2021)

RhynoMachine said:


> I HAVE 5.5 INCH BE PROUD OF 6


bro i know but it looks small to me even though its more than 6 inches and its not thick enough tbh, like 4.5 inches girth
hopefully i gain some size during the rest of my puberty


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> if i use this can i go from 6.3 inches to 7? and does it help with thickness?


No it’s viagra
It would only help you get bigger if you can’t get fully hard


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 10, 2021)

Why does this video exist?


----------



## RhynoMachine (Jul 10, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> No it’s viagra
> It would only help you get bigger if you can’t get fully hard


If i get Viagra and I m not sexual arouse can i get hard?


----------



## RhynoMachine (Jul 10, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Why does this video exist?


Why not?


----------



## cloUder (Jul 10, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Why does this video exist?


to prove he's not gay


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> if i use this can i go from 6.3 inches to 7? and does it help with thickness?


no pills will fix you dicklet


----------



## RhynoMachine (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> to prove he's not gay


Exactly


----------



## RhynoMachine (Jul 10, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> no pills will fix you dicklet


If he îs dicklet what i am at 5.5..


----------



## cloUder (Jul 10, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> no pills will fix you dicklet


prove yours is bigger by sending me a picture with a ruler next to it and a note that says your forum username, otherwise yours is smaller than mine and youre the dicklet


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> to prove he's not gay


Is this the reason why he recorded the video, JFL


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 10, 2021)

RhynoMachine said:


> Why not?


It seems like an odd thing to record, just my opinion


----------



## RhynoMachine (Jul 10, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> It seems like an odd thing to record, just my opinion


He is a gay bottom he take viagra here to prove he îs not gay


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jul 10, 2021)

RhynoMachine said:


> If i get Viagra and I m not sexual arouse can i get hard?


wym not sexual arouse
u get hard very easy


----------



## RhynoMachine (Jul 10, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> wym not sexual arouse
> u get hard very easy


Like let s say i don t feel attracted to that person. 
I still get hard?


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jul 10, 2021)

RhynoMachine said:


> If he îs dicklet what i am at 5.5..


more of a dicklet


cloUder said:


> prove yours is bigger by sending me a picture with a ruler next to it and a note that says your forum username, otherwise yours is smaller than mine and youre the dicklet


am not gay
my dick won't please your eyes


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jul 10, 2021)

RhynoMachine said:


> Like let s say i don t feel attracted to that person.
> I still get hard?


Yea


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 10, 2021)

He’s a chad


----------



## cloUder (Jul 10, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> sent you a pic in dms


wtf, its like 4.5 inches long
sorry bro but youre never gonna satisfy a woman...


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> if i use this can i go from 6.3 inches to 7? and does it help with thickness?











PeniMaster + PeniMaster PRO - manufacturer's official site


201/5000PeniMaster PRO enlarges and straightens the penis comfortably, quickly and safely. 100% money back even after 14 days of trying! Efficacy proven in clinical study. Medical device from Germany.




www.penimaster.com


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 10, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Why does this video exist?


to stroke his ego


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> wtf, its like 4.5 inches long
> sorry bro but youre never gonna satisfy a woman...


1. pathetic
2. who tf cares about "satisfying " some hoes yor're prob 5'7 curry virg incel


----------



## cloUder (Jul 10, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> 2. who tf cares about "satisfying " some hoes


low t cuck confirmed


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 10, 2021)

REPORTED FOR NSFW


----------



## cloUder (Jul 10, 2021)

puyi said:


> REPORTED FOR NSFW


----------



## RhynoMachine (Jul 10, 2021)

puyi said:


> REPORTED FOR NSFW


🗿


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


>


stfu NIGGER that's why i reported you for necro posting


----------



## cloUder (Jul 10, 2021)

puyi said:


> stfu NIGGER that's why i reported you for necro posting


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


>


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 10, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> to stroke his ego


I guess but wasn't this guy getting infinite validation from social media?


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> low t cuck confirmed


please shut your virgin ass up and cope elsewhere


----------



## koalendo (Jul 10, 2021)

@OOGABOOGA @CupOfCoffee 
how big you think is he?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 10, 2021)

Newone said:


> penis bending up is giga High T trait ngl


It's more to do with dick insertions than erection quality.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 10, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> It's more to do with dick insertions than erection quality.


its easier to fuck with a up bending dick


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 10, 2021)

i dick mog


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jul 10, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> You're legit a homo. Kys


Bingo! You nailed it like a man nailing a dick from behind.


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Jul 10, 2021)

What a dicklet 
if it was a black bodybuilder it would be at least 8'' 
@Haven thoughts?


----------



## Haven (Jul 10, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> What a dicklet nigger
> if it was a white bodybuilder it would be at least 8''
> @Haven thoughts?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> no bro, im saying that when im erect it stays perpendicular to my body, but his his parallel


its his penis shape, it has to do with the tension with something at the base of the penis
mine is kind of like that too


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 10, 2021)

HE HAS A SMALL DICK HAHAHA,


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Jul 10, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> HE HAS A SMALL DICK HAHAHA,


Yeah he's wh*te


----------



## cracka (Jul 10, 2021)

cloUder said:


> why is his dick staying up?
> am i too low t if mine doesnt do that?


no, mine does that and it just has to do with a natural curve, I always thought it was a failo tho ?


----------



## cracka (Jul 10, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> Yeah he's wh*te











What is the average penis size by race? - Dr.Elist MD, FACS


What is the average penis size by race? Does penis size vary by race? Dr.Elist MD,FACS debunks this penis size




www.drelist.com


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Jul 10, 2021)

cracka said:


> What is the average penis size by race? - Dr.Elist MD, FACS
> 
> 
> What is the average penis size by race? Does penis size vary by race? Dr.Elist MD,FACS debunks this penis size
> ...


Dnrd


----------

